# saltarse una norma "a la torera"



## Cecilio

Hi everybody!

There are a lot of words or expressions which are very difficult to translate from English into Spanish, or viceversa. They are sometimes a nightmare for foreign language learners. A couple of examples to start this new thread:


- saltarse una norma "a la torera".


----------



## buddingtranslator

saltarse una norma = to break a rule.

No sé que quiere decir "a la torera". Esperamos los nativos...

BT


----------



## Cecilio

"A la torera" comes from the world of bull-fighting. It's like a metaphor. You break the rule in a "torero" style, you don't care what may happen if you break the rule. The expression "a la torera" is very common in everyday speech. "Se saltan las normas a la torera", that is "They break the rules and they don't care much about it", or "They do it as a rule". It is very often said of politicians, for example.


----------



## ampurdan

Actually, "a la torera" only adds some colour to the expression, but nothing to the meaning of it. It's like a comparation: "saltarse la norma como si fuera un obstáculo, como puede saltar el torero la valla de protección" o algo así.


----------



## ampurdan

It's like: "pasar olímipicamente de algo o alguien".


----------



## buddingtranslator

Ok, thanks a lot! I thought it could be something like this. Does it always have to be with "saltarse una norma"? Could you say for example, "estoy a la torera" to mean the same as "me da igual"? Probably not...


----------



## piquiqui

Saltarse algo a la torera = to neglect one's duty.
Bye.


----------



## ampurdan

You can say: saltarse una norma, una ley, un deber... I've never heard "estar a la torera". If it exists, it might mean something quite different...


----------



## buddingtranslator

Ok, thanks. Didn't think you could say it.


----------



## Cecilio

No, "estar a la torera" is not possible. But the Spanish language is full of expressions originated in the world of bull-fighting, and they are normally difficult totranslate into English. For example:

- "estar al quite" (= "estar al tanto", "atento")

- "estar para el arrastre" (= "estar hecho polvo", "muerto de cansancio")


----------



## Elcowboybebop

Yo me doy cuenta de que sea algo antiguo este hilo. Pero, sin embargo, me encuentro un poco confundido con respecto a la definición que provee este sitio y si de verdad es correcta o no. Según este hilo, "saltarse algo a la torera" da la idea de "romper las normas o reglas". La definición que nos provee este sitio es "ignorar" o "no hacer caso de algo". Esta expresión también se puede utilizar para decir "blow off" o "ignore" como dice el diccionario de wordreference?


----------



## JNavBar

If you think about it, when you break a rule, you are just ignoring it. Keep in mind that you could "saltarte ALGO a la torera"  but you couldn't "saltarte ALGUIEN a la torera".


----------



## Elcowboybebop

JNavBar said:


> If you think about it, when you break a rule, you are just ignoring it. Keep in mind that you could "saltarte ALGO a la torera"  but you couldn't "saltarte ALGUIEN a la torera".


1. A él nadie le puede dar consejos, al final siempre termina saltándoselos a la torera.
Would this sentence be correct?


----------



## JNavBar

Elcowboybebop said:


> 1. A él nadie le puede dar consejos, al final siempre termina saltándoselos a la torera.
> Would this sentence be correct?


Sounds good to me


----------



## Elcowboybebop

JNavBar said:


> Sounds good to me


Thanks a million for your help. And the addition of this expression's use not ranging over persons directly was also very helpful. Its tempting to assume that such an application would be possible in light of the translations made available under this word's entry (i.e here on wordreference.)


----------



## jasminasul

Hace tiempo vi en este foro "flamboyantly flouting sth.", y me pareció una traducción muy bonita.


----------



## jilar

Elcowboybebop said:


> Yo me doy cuenta de que sea algo antiguo este hilo. Pero, sin embargo, me encuentro un poco confundido con respecto a la definición que provee este sitio y si de verdad es correcta o no. Según este hilo, "saltarse algo a la torera" da la idea de "romper las normas o reglas". La definición que nos provee este sitio es "ignorar" o "no hacer caso de algo". Esta expresión también se puede utilizar para decir "blow off" o "ignore" como dice el diccionario de wordreference?


La expresión se usa cuando pensamos o queremos transmitir la idea de que la persona lo hace (saltarse o ignorar algo, una norma, un consejo...) voluntariamente, adrede. Es decir, que no parecen importarle las consecuencias de sus actos.

Te voy a poner dos situaciones diferentes. Si eres conductor espero que lo entiendas:
1. Vas de copiloto en un coche y ves que el piloto no respeta los semáforos. Es decir, que cuando tiene que frenar y detenerse, por estar en rojo, él sigue como si no hubiera semáforos.
De este tipo de conductor diríamos que se los está saltando a la torera.

2. ¿Tú conduces? ¿Nunca te has saltado un semáforo (me refiero a cumplir la norma al 100%, como en casos donde crees que te da tiempo a cruzar y entonces pasas el semáforo, cuando en teoría deberías haber frenado)?
Bien, supongo que eres un mortal, como la mayoría, y no un robot, por lo tanto algún semáforo te habrás saltado. Pero eso no quiere decir que estés en la situación 1, es decir, eres prudente y no te saltas los semáforos por norma, como sí hace el primero. En este caso no diríamos que te los saltas a la torera. No, eres consciente de las consecuencias que puede tener y, por lo tanto, la mayoría de las veces (digamos el 99%) respetas la norma (mientras el primero solo lo hace cuando puede ver a algún policía, por ejemplo, podríamos hablar de que solo respetaría los semáforos menos del 30%).


Bien. Ahora piensa cómo expresarías en inglés esa diferencia entre ambas situaciones.
En ambos casos os habéis saltado una norma. La diferencia es el modo, o la cantidad, en que lo hacéis.


Observa el ejemplo que dan en el diccionario. Habla de un hombre que sigue bebiendo alcohol aunque el médico se lo haya prohibido.
Es decir, no le importan las consecuencias. Al menos eso podemos entender los demás de sus actos, según la frase.
torera - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


----------



## Elcowboybebop

jasminasul said:


> Hace tiempo vi en este foro "flamboyantly flouting sth.", y me pareció una traducción muy bonita.


Depending on the context, it may have been beautifully fitting.



jilar said:


> La expresión se usa cuando pensamos o queremos transmitir la idea de que la persona lo hace (saltarse o ignorar algo, una norma, un consejo...) voluntariamente, adrede. Es decir, que no parecen importarle las consecuencias de sus actos.
> 
> Te voy a poner dos situaciones diferentes. Si eres conductor espero que lo entiendas:
> 1. Vas de copiloto en un coche y ves que el piloto no respeta los semáforos. Es decir, que cuando tiene que frenar y detenerse, por estar en rojo, él sigue como si no hubiera semáforos.
> De este tipo de conductor diríamos que se los está saltando a la torera.
> 
> 2. ¿Tú conduces? ¿Nunca te has saltado un semáforo (me refiero a cumplir la norma al 100%, como en casos donde crees que te da tiempo a cruzar y entonces pasas el semáforo, cuando en teoría deberías haber frenado)?
> Bien, supongo que eres un mortal, como la mayoría, y no un robot, por lo tanto algún semáforo te habrás saltado. Pero eso no quiere decir que estés en la situación 1, es decir, eres prudente y no te saltas los semáforos por norma, como sí hace el primero. En este caso no diríamos que te los saltas a la torera. No, eres consciente de las consecuencias que puede tener y, por lo tanto, la mayoría de las veces (digamos el 99%) respetas la norma (mientras el primero solo lo hace cuando puede ver a algún policía, por ejemplo, podríamos hablar de que solo respetaría los semáforos menos del 30%).
> 
> 
> Bien. Ahora piensa cómo expresarías en inglés esa diferencia entre ambas situaciones.
> En ambos casos os habéis saltado una norma. La diferencia es el modo, o la cantidad, en que lo hacéis.
> 
> 
> Observa el ejemplo que dan en el diccionario. Habla de un hombre que sigue bebiendo alcohol aunque el médico se lo haya prohibido.
> Es decir, no le importan las consecuencias. Al menos eso podemos entender los demás de sus actos, según la frase.
> torera - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com


These examples that you've given paint a more complete picture regarding the scope and range of this expression's application. Had these been the examples under this phrase's original entry, then I would have been left with clarity (as i am now) in place of doubt. 

I'm grateful for the time and effort you've put into your response, as it's been a great help to me in clarifying the matter thoroughly. 

Greatly appreciated, thank you Goodsir


----------



## Un Adorador

¡Guau, qué casualidad! Apenas ayer acabo de ver un artículo acerca de los *recortadores* de España.
En inglés se defina como; "Men who jump over a charging bull."


----------



## gato radioso

The idea is doing something that is prohibited or somehow restricted for you with no scruples, with no regard for anyone else, just following a whimsical impulse of yours.


----------



## jilar

Elcowboybebop said:


> Had these been the examples under this phrase's original entry, then I would have been left with clarity (as i am now) in place of doubt.


Cierto. Pero un diccionario está limitado en este aspecto. Los diccionarios no entran a plantear distintas situaciones, que nos muestran esos matices que tiene una expresión, como sí podemos hacer en un foro.

Un usuario en la respuesta #5, anotó una expresión sinónima: pasar olímpicamente.

Si a esta le quitas el "olímpicamente" y a la del tema lo de "a la torera" pierde todo el matiz que he intentado mostrar con las dos situaciones de antes. Quedaría en su significado básico: saltarse algo o pasar de algo, o sea, ignorarlo, no respetarlo o no hacerle caso.
En fin, esos dos añadidos aportan el modo en que se ignora tal cosa. Al menos para quien así se exprese, claro.
Pero todo esto muchas veces es imposible, o muy difícil, explicarlo o dejarlo claro en un simple diccionario. A veces se tira por lo sencillo y se deja el significado básico, sin entrar en los detalles de uso o matices que aporta al completo.

Ciertamente en el ejemplo que dan, el de un tal Juan que sigue bebiendo en contra de lo dicho por su médico, podríamos entender lo mismo si usaran "ignorar" sin más (lo digo por ser lo más literal a la traducción que da, _to ignore_), quizá con el único detalle de que ese verbo puede generar ambigüedad (¿no hacer caso de algo o desconocerlo?), pero creo que la inclusión de, por ejemplo, "completamente" podría ayudar a transmitir ese matiz que tanto "a la torera" como "olímpicamente" aportan a las ya comentadas.

Los hablantes nativos -de cualquier idioma, ojo- llegamos a entender esos matices, o connotaciones incluso, por las situaciones en que se dicen las expresiones. Un diccionario no plantea diferentes situaciones y así pierde esa capacidad para explicar los matices.

De nada.  Quedo a la espera de ver cómo solucionarías ambas situaciones, 1 y 2 de mi respuesta anterior, en inglés. Pues es la pregunta original del tema.
¿Qué podrías añadir, aparte de usar el verbo "ignore" u otro, para aportar esos matices de uso?
Posiblemente el "blow off", por más informal, pueda dar una solución más acorde o acertada. Pero, personalmente, se me escapa, pues no soy nativo angloparlante.


----------



## Galván

La descrippción en español es bastante gráfica y se pude lograr el mismo efecto en inglés cambiando algunas palabras.
Evading a rule "matador" style.


----------



## jilar

Elcowboybebop said:


> . A él nadie le puede dar consejos, al final siempre termina saltándoselos a la torera.
> Would this sentence be correct?


Para mí es algo rara la primera parte. Yo antes diría algo como:
Es tontería darle consejos, al final...

Exacto, como los ignora, pasa olímpicamente de ellos, ¿para qué vamos a dárselos?  Es inútil dárselos, sabemos que no hará caso de tales consejos.

Usar esta expresión (saltarse algo a la torera) para "consejos", se entiende, pero es algo raro. Yo diría que se usa para cosas que uno debe o tiene cierta obligación de cumplir, como pueden ser unas normas, reglas, obligaciones, ... Un consejo es algo que uno puede seguir o no. No es ninguna obligación, deber, ...

No sé cómo lo ven los demás.


----------



## Elcowboybebop

jilar said:


> Cierto. Pero un diccionario está limitado en este aspecto. Los diccionarios no entran a plantear distintas situaciones, que nos muestran esos matices que tiene una expresión, como sí podemos hacer en un foro.
> 
> Un usuario en la respuesta #5, anotó una expresión sinónima: pasar olímpicamente.
> 
> Si a esta le quitas el "olímpicamente" y a la del tema lo de "a la torera" pierde todo el matiz que he intentado mostrar con las dos situaciones de antes. Quedaría en su significado básico: saltarse algo o pasar de algo, o sea, ignorarlo, no respetarlo o no hacerle caso.
> En fin, esos dos añadidos aportan el modo en que se ignora tal cosa. Al menos para quien así se exprese, claro.
> Pero todo esto muchas veces es imposible, o muy difícil, explicarlo o dejarlo claro en un simple diccionario. A veces se tira por lo sencillo y se deja el significado básico, sin entrar en los detalles de uso o matices que aporta al completo.
> 
> Ciertamente en el ejemplo que dan, el de un tal Juan que sigue bebiendo en contra de lo dicho por su médico, podríamos entender lo mismo si usaran "ignorar" sin más (lo digo por ser lo más literal a la traducción que da, _to ignore_), quizá con el único detalle de que ese verbo puede generar ambigüedad (¿no hacer caso de algo o desconocerlo?), pero creo que la inclusión de, por ejemplo, "completamente" podría ayudar a transmitir ese matiz que tanto "a la torera" como "olímpicamente" aportan a las ya comentadas.
> 
> Los hablantes nativos -de cualquier idioma, ojo- llegamos a entender esos matices, o connotaciones incluso, por las situaciones en que se dicen las expresiones. Un diccionario no plantea diferentes situaciones y así pierde esa capacidad para explicar los matices.
> 
> De nada.  Quedo a la espera de ver cómo solucionarías ambas situaciones, 1 y 2 de mi respuesta anterior, en inglés. Pues es la pregunta original del tema.
> ¿Qué podrías añadir, aparte de usar el verbo "ignore" u otro, para aportar esos matices de uso?
> Posiblemente el "blow off", por más informal, pueda dar una solución más acorde o acertada. Pero, personalmente, se me escapa, pues no soy nativo angloparlante.


I agree with you to a certain extent. I suppose the overall scope and range of the given expression in question will determine what difficulty one will have giving a more complete picture regarding its use. I've seen the use of many expressions successfully delineated in the entry page of this very site, so much so that I needed not look any further (i.e my inquiry had been satisfied by the delineation given in such away that I had been able to understand it well enough to know in what context and how the expression was to be applied.)
But for a dictionary to utterly and completely lay out every possible use (including collocations, regional usage, etc..) isn't something that i would expect and even less something that i would require (at least for the purposes of practical and daily use of said expression.)


"1. Vas de copiloto en un coche y ves que el piloto no respeta los semáforos. Es decir, que cuando tiene que frenar y detenerse, por estar en rojo, él sigue como si no hubiera semáforos.
De este tipo de conductor diríamos que se los está saltando a la torera."

[Repsonse to 1] Admittedly, i would have to recourse to using a combination of expressions to properly translate the idea put forth by "a la torera" (And to also do so without recourse to "slang" or "vulgar" expressions.) With this in mind then, my attempt would be of the format: 1.He is running Red Lights and 'couldn't care less'. 2. He is running Red lights without a care in the world.
From what I've gathered it is important to note that the person of whom this expression is said (i.e"saltarse a la torera") will more than likely be of a certain kind of character such that he displays "impulsive", "rebellious", and "careless" behaviors (?). The examples I have given aren't the best, but they fulfill the requirements posed by the addition "a la torera" to "saltarse una cosa".


2. ¿Tú conduces? ¿Nunca te has saltado un semáforo (me refiero a cumplir la norma al 100%, como en casos donde crees que te da tiempo a cruzar y entonces pasas el semáforo, cuando en teoría deberías haber frenado)?
Bien, supongo que eres un mortal, como la mayoría, y no un robot, por lo tanto algún semáforo te habrás saltado. Pero eso no quiere decir que estés en la situación 1, es decir, eres prudente y no te saltas los semáforos por norma, como sí hace el primero. En este caso no diríamos que te los saltas a la torera. No, eres consciente de las consecuencias que puede tener y, por lo tanto, la mayoría de las veces (digamos el 99%) respetas la norma (mientras el primero solo lo hace cuando puede ver a algún policía, por ejemplo, podríamos hablar de que solo respetaría los semáforos menos del 30%)."

[Answer for 2]
Yes, i drive. I can count the number of red lights I've ran (although I must admit that number is starting to get a bit fuzzy.) And yes, I am still mortal, for now. I'm not sure what other questions there are to answer from 2.


----------



## jilar

Elcowboybebop said:


> I'm not sure what other questions there are to answer from 2.



Eran solo para ponerte en situación. Aunque no fueras conductor podrías imaginar tal caso.
En esta situación sería muy raro que alguien añadiera lo de "a la torera", no imposible (porque depende de la impresión o lo que quiera transmitir el hablante, o de la perspectiva de cada uno*), pero sí muy improbable.

*Ponte en el caso de un viandante que ve que has cruzado el semáforo, en rojo, aunque se acabara de poner en rojo. Y él no sabe de tus estadísticas en este aspecto. Desde su punto de vista tú te has saltado el semáforo, sí o sí. Entonces él te podría ver como alguien que pasa (olímpicamente o no) de la norma.

Si su impresión en ese mismo momento es esta, que te has saltado el semáforo y parece no haberte dado mayor preocupación, entonces podría agregar lo de "a la torera".
Si, en cambio, su impresión es la de que piensa que es una situación bastante común, que incluso él comete alguna vez, lo más seguro es que no añadiese "a la torera".


----------



## acme_54

Saltarse una norma "a la torera" = To ride roughshod over the rule
ride roughshod over sb/sth
ride roughshod over - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
Another option could be "brazenly break the rule" (There are companies that _brazenly break_ the law...)


----------



## Elcowboybebop

acme_54 said:


> Saltarse una norma "a la torera" = To ride roughshod over the rule
> ride roughshod over sb/sth
> ride roughshod over - English-Spanish Dictionary - WordReference.com
> Another option could be "brazenly break the rule" (There are companies that _brazenly break_ the law...)


While these make sense to me, they sound peculiar when i attempt to imagine them being used in the vernacular.


----------



## Elcowboybebop

jilar said:


> Eran solo para ponerte en situación. Aunque no fueras conductor podrías imaginar tal caso.
> En esta situación sería muy raro que alguien añadiera lo de "a la torera", no imposible (porque depende de la impresión o lo que quiera transmitir el hablante, o de la perspectiva de cada uno*), pero sí muy improbable.
> 
> *Ponte en el caso de un viandante que ve que has cruzado el semáforo, en rojo, aunque se acabara de poner en rojo. Y él no sabe de tus estadísticas en este aspecto. Desde su punto de vista tú te has saltado el semáforo, sí o sí. Entonces él te podría ver como alguien que pasa (olímpicamente o no) de la norma.
> 
> Si su impresión en ese mismo momento es esta, que te has saltado el semáforo y parece no haberte dado mayor preocupación, entonces podría agregar lo de "a la torera".
> Si, en cambio, su impresión es la de que piensa que es una situación bastante común, que incluso él comete alguna vez, lo más seguro es que no añadiese "a la torera".


I think we are on the same page. The addition or omission of "a la torera" will be based on the level of "intentionality" behind the action of said person in question. If he/she displays behaviors suggestive of a purposeful neglect to act appropriately or in accords with said law(s) or prescription(s), then "a la torera" will fittingly express/describe this "neglect". While conversely, the omission of "a la torera" will establish grounds for making it difficult to validly infer any level of purposeful neglect on the part of said person in question.
In the first example (exp 1) that you have provided, we can see that the addition of "a la torera" is fitting given the Driver's lack of consideration for the established traffic laws. That's to say, He is conscious --fully aware-- of his actions being outside of the deontological boundaries of A.) "one ought to stop at red lights because it is the law [a traffic law]" and, then, consequently, B.) "to not stop at Red lights is to break [is breaking] the law".  The driver's failure to observe this law, while being conscious of both A & B, would make him a likely candidate for the application of "a la torera" in "se está saltando los semáforos a la torera". While, the individual (the driver), from your second example (exp 2) seems to both respect and observe traffic laws, in most cases: so much so that he would never "run a red light nonchalantly" while having both A & B consciously in mind. Therefore, the driver from your second example doesn't seem [to be] a fitting candidate for the addition of "a la torera".


----------



## jilar

Exacto.


----------



## Elcowboybebop

jilar said:


> Exacto.


I believe that i thoroughly understand this expression now. I'm very grateful for your help. Also it has been a pleasure to dialogue with you.


----------



## acme_54

Elcowboybebop said:


> While these make sense to me, they sound peculiar when i attempt to imagine them being used in the vernacular.


Well, I can assure you these expressions are perfectly good English, as spoken by educated people where I come from. As for "the vernacular" , ungrammatical usage like "I've ran" conjures up Cletus from The Simpsons. Peculiar is as peculiar does.


----------



## Ferrol

What about  “To break a rule with cheerful recklessness”


----------



## sound shift

Ferrol said:


> What about  “To break a rule with cheerful recklessness”


Sounds pretty good.

"To nonchalantly break a rule/the rules"
"To break a rule/the rules with total insouciance"
"To break a rule/the rules with gay abandon" (I know, I know: "gay" usually means something else these days).


----------



## Ferrol

sound shift said:


> Sounds pretty good.
> 
> "To nonchalantly break a rule/the rules"
> "To break a rule/the rules with total insouciance"
> "To break a rule/the rules with gay abandon" (I know, I know: "gay" usually means something else these days).


Thank you very much!


----------



## Elcowboybebop

acme_54 said:


> Well, I can assure you these expressions are perfectly good English, as spoken by educated people where I come from. As for "the vernacular" , ungrammatical usage like "I've ran" conjures up Cletus from The Simpsons. Peculiar is as peculiar does.


I'm not sure what you mean by "perfectly good English", I'm also not sure whether it would matter for our purposes here. When i say "peculiar" I don't mean it in a negative way (please forgive the many negative connotations this word has picked up over the years.) I only meant that, "to ride roughshod over sth/sb" seems like an expression used more frequently amongst (among) a certain demographic. While most words/expressions will suffer a lack of usage within certain circles, some will suffer this more than others. I'm suggesting that "to ride roughshod over sb/sth", in my experience, will be less frequently heard verses "to nonchalantly break rules" (in this case.) I understand the expression just the same, but that wasn't my point.


----------



## acme_54

Elcowboybebop said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "perfectly good English", I'm also not sure whether it would matter for our purposes here. When i say "peculiar" I don't mean it in a negative way (please forgive the many negative connotations this word has picked up over the years.) I only meant that, "to ride roughshod over sth/sb" seems like an expression used more frequently amongst (among) a certain demographic. While most words/expressions will suffer a lack of usage within certain circles, some will suffer this more than others. I'm suggesting that "to ride roughshod over sb/sth", in my experience, will be less frequently heard verses "to nonchalantly break rules" (in this case.) I understand the expression just the same, but that wasn't my point.


I assume you mean "versus", (which is perfectly good English), and not "verses".


----------



## Elcowboybebop

acme_54 said:


> I assume you mean "versus", (which is perfectly good English), and not "verses".


I assume you are meaning to be helpful by giving a correction rather than giving a roundabout commentary that equates to rhetoric of little utility (?).

Furthermore, the construction "perfectly good" seems to be no more than a mere "exaggeration" that will have to be taken as some sort of ambiguous superlative.


----------

